# Facial waxing



## csuthetaphi (Sep 9, 2006)

I did a search in the forum, and couldn't really find anything, so sorry if this topic is redundant. 

Does anyone do at home facial waxing? I wax my eyebrows, upper lip, and sometimes chin. The problem is, I usually break out about 2 days afterward. This is especially bad for my upper lip, not so much the eyebrows. I use Sally Hansen wax strips, and they give you an oil to put on after waxing to soothe the skin and remove left over wax. After that, I usually wash my face off to remove the oil. So, then my upper lip breaks out a few days later. I don't know how to prevent this. I am afraid to put on an anti-acne lotion because it is so close to the mouth area. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 17, 2006)

whew, that stinks.  I also wax my face from time to time (using the Sally strips like you), but my problen is that I burn my face!  Not from heat, but the strips take skin off with the hair!  I use retinol also every day so I I know my skin is thin.

I would not use the oil that comes in the kit (I never do), I feel like that my be a problem.  Use the strips on clean, dry skin, and use a AHA toner after you pull the strip off.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

I hate those at home waxing kits...

I get the same as above, burned skin, and end up with a scab on my face where the strip was.  Not pretty lol...

It's happened both times I've tried to do it, so I'm over at home waxing.


----------



## aeni (Sep 17, 2006)

I've had that problem but with creme removers.  I get red areas of irritated skin.  I used sally hansen strips before but have switched recently to wax and peels.

Basically its a little jar that you microwave until it's a little liquidey and then apply it to wherever you want to remove the hair.  After it cools, you peel it right off.  It gets off more hair for me than strips have, but hurts like a bitch on the underarms.  So I'm gonna keep using strips there.

You can buy it at any Sally's store.


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 17, 2006)

I found I used to break out after my home waxing but I think I figured out what was doing it.  Like aeni, I use the strips and microwaveable wax from Sally's Beauty Supply.  I DO NOT apply moisturizer on my skin afterward and that evening (I just use a toner).  The next morning I moisturize and I don't have the bumps.  Maybe I am crazy, but this works for me.


----------



## aeni (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah I'll vouch on the moisturizer thing.  I did that afterwards and later that weekend I had a handlebar mustache of pimples.  If I wasn't so self concious about my looks half the time, it would have been very comedic with aviator glasses and stuff.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 
_I had a handlebar mustache of pimples._

 





I'm so sorry


----------



## aeni (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey I could've slapped on some facial hair and an impression of Sean Connery on a speedboat with long hair!  "Very sexhay"


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the ideas! I won't use the oil that comes with the kit, and wait to moisturize, and see how that goes.

I also have a tub of sugar wax, maybe I will try using that instead of the strips. But the strips are just so darn convenient and not messy!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Get Perm hair removal, you'll thank yourself for never haveing to wax again.


----------



## Bre (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm with Raerae, laser that mo. away - it's the best thing ever

With the waxing I used to have that problem too as was tends to remove a fine layer of skin. To stop the pimpling (tiny little bumps) I would make sure my skin was clean and free of make-up before I started VERY IMPORTANT. Also I would be really really gentle with the waxed patch of skin for the next 2 days or so, after washing my face or getting out of the shower I would pat the area dry really softly and carefully, if I forgot to be gentle and rubbed the area then the little bumps would arrive


----------



## jessiekins1 (Sep 23, 2006)

break out after facial waxing are very common. it's from all the irritation and stimulation that waxing causes. it brings pre-existing congestionto the surface. i can't wax my face with anything lind of wax....soft, hard, warm, cold....i become a pizza face for weeks afterward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and since i think that depilitory creams are evil and i can't afford electrolysis or laser, i am relegated to threading. it's like really fast tweezing and it hurts a bit...well, like tweezing does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's worth that pain to not have a face full of zits  though.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

i used to do at home waxing on my brows, i don't anymore because i just like plucking better.

but when i did do it, i had a little bit of a rough skin issue where i waxed them. i think it's because it just opens up all those follicles and pores, and that's never a good thing! i'm a huge fan of St. Ive's apricot scrub, i used that once a day on the area for about a week, along with a toner and Neutrogena's nighttime pore clearing gel and it fixed that up right quick.


----------

